# Chino 2007 album



## evangilder (May 20, 2007)

Great show today, but the haze made everything a bit screwy. I am exhausted, but wanted to post some shots from today. I can only say 2 words about Chino...Oh YEAH! The massive gaggle of warbirds had 27 WWII aircraft in the sky at the same time!!!

***Warning, cover keyboards before viewing as this may cause extreme drooling.


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2007)

I'm going out there tomorrow Evans......


----------



## Wildcat (May 20, 2007)

Very very cool! I'm so jealous...


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2007)

Excellent shots!


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. I didn't know until this morning that the B-17G "Fuddy Duddy" had a bird strike yesterday. I took a look at my pictures and sure enough, you can see the damage. Must have been a good sized bird to do that kind of damage to a B-17! It's the port side wing, out past the #1 engine.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2007)

Nice pics, and pretty amazing about the bird strike....


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2007)

Ugh, I meant #4 engine...The amazing part is that the B-17 was the tail-end charlie in a 27 ship formation. The bird missed 26 other airplanes before hitting the B-17. I am culling through tons and will post some more soon.

Dan, you would have loved the Corsair action. In the morning, they were making high speed knife edge passes that were awesome. In the afternoon, 2 corsairs were flying in formation. I will get to those. I am going through 2,000+ pictures in 38 directories!


----------



## Wildcat (May 20, 2007)

Great shots Eric! Did the 3 P-38's get airborne together?


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2007)

I just got back from the airshow.

What a fantastic show they had this year!

Hi lite of the "Korean War" flyby was the F86 losing one of its wing pylons!

WE thought the plane lost a control surface or something critical.

Everyone was glad to see it land safely.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2007)

Actually, it was a wing tank that separated. I had a friend that caught a picture of it. It was another great show by the folks at Chino and further proof that once you go to Chino you go back again and again. A couple of photographer friends of mine have not missed a show since the 1970s. Another has been to every one since 1962! 

Here are a couple of more quick shots. I am editting like a madman.


----------



## fyrflyr (May 21, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Thanks guys. I didn't know until this morning that the B-17G "Fuddy Duddy" had a bird strike yesterday. I took a look at my pictures and sure enough, you can see the damage. Must have been a good sized bird to do that kind of damage to a B-17! It's the port side wing, out past the #1 engine.



Looks to me to be on the Starboard side, outside the #4 engine. We always counted from left to right.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2007)

Correct, I was thinking in reverse on about 2 hours of sleep when I posted that.


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2007)

Fuddy Duddy looks out of place in California the guys in Geneseo who restored it are still a little miffed about how they lost it. Aside from that awesome pics


----------



## comiso90 (May 21, 2007)

AWESOME..

I like the A1 in the air..

I ve never seen a photo of 2 zeros at an airshow


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2007)

Yes, Wildcat, the P-38s flew together in a loose formation. The pilot of the P-38L with the invasion stripes is not fully certified for fromation flying yet.


----------



## Wildcat (May 24, 2007)

Nice shots. Must have been awesome to see 3 P-38's in the air together.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2007)

It was. I had to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming.


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2007)

I'm sure you did. Excellent shots!


----------



## Haztoys (May 24, 2007)

Great pic's...I still have famliy around Chino...When I lived there I would go there alot... Will be stopping by next month when I'm over there..

I live in Arizona now ...And there is a part of Chino up at Valle Arizona airport.. They have a small show every year... But I can't seem to find a date for this years show .. Anyone know if they still have the show at Valle Arizona ..??


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2007)

June 23, 2007

High Country Warbirds Fly-In - Planes of Fame Press Release


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2007)

34 galleries of pictures from the Chino show are now up on my website.

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Chino Airshow 2007


----------



## grumman-cats (May 29, 2007)

Excellent photo's. I haven't been able to see a real zero fly yet and to see two in formation (just wanted to say thankyou for sharing) and the P-38's, you may potentally never see that again. I do wish that I could make it out there. I'm hoping that thunder over michigan can pull off another great show again as well. I'm also debating on weather I am going to the mustang gathering or not. I'm hearing that there expecting the crowds to be huge and traffic is going to be a bear but I am just about 5 or 6 hours away so I may just do it anyway.


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Jim. Yeah, Chino is really a one of a kind. I have heard that Thunder is a great show too. I was hoping to be able to get to the Mustang gathering, but that is most likely out for me. I am shooting for Reno next year, unless I get a publisher to foot the bill for the show.


----------

